# have to get rid of our g.s.d.



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

hello everyone - this is not easy to write but we can no longer keep saleen.. our daughter is in the army and is always deployed well a few months ago while she is doin 8 months in the phillipines ahe e-mailed us asking if we could keep her female shepherd [ saleen ] - well i love dogs and i said we would - it`s our daughter what would anyone say .. well the hair and dirt she brings in my wife is not use to.. so we don`t always have to go over this we are looking for someone to adopt her no money involved - she has the sweetest personality does not bark unless it is needed.. she is 3 1/2 years old and 65 lbs. i have to find someone NOT near home.. so that is my delema take care my e-mail is [email protected] and we live on long island new york


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I remember your original post. I"m sorry it's not working out for you.

Why does the new home have to be NOT near home? 

It would help if you posted pictures of her.

Is she spayed?
Is she UTD on shots?
Does she have any training?
Good with other dogs?
Cats?
Kids?

Please contact 
gsr-sp.com (German Shepherd Rescue of Southeastern PA)
magsr.org (Mid Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue)
bdbh.com (Big Dogs, Big Hearts Rescue)

All of these rescues may do a courtesy post for you on their petfinder site that will help you find a home for her.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

pigeon man,

what if you offered to do all "dog related" cleaning? It sounds like Saleen is being tossed because of shedding and muddy paws?

it of course was nice of you guys to take her for your daughter in the 1st place, but it seems like your wife should have assumed there would be some shedding going on. 

When i read the topic i thought it was going to be that the dog bit someone, lunged at your baby etc... not that she shed's and tracks dirt in.

Also, do you have a furinator? If not, get one, use it daily outside and there will be very very minimal shedding for your wife to get upset about. Also, keep a towl at the door for those muddy days.

so you can keep her with my solutions right?


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Have you talked to your daughter?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

"towl" should read "towel" sorry....typing quick


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

NO WAY!!!! It's just for a few months...cant you hire a housekeeper to EASE the burden of keeping a house that is dander free???? How does your daughter feel that this may happen??


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Sorry if I offend anyone but, I have to say that if I was your daughter I could never forgive you.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i agree with kiya, 

furinate seleen daily, offer to do all the dog related cleaning and keep her. 

you know you want to pigeon man


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

kiya said:


> Sorry if I offend anyone but, I have to say that if I was your daughter I could never forgive you.


I know! I feel the same way. 

If I were the daughter I would want to be actively involved and would be trying to take my friends/aunts/uncles/neighbors/ANYONE to take her if my parent(s) couldn't keep her. If all of a sudden I was told by someone I loved and trusted, "Sorry Heather, Whitman was just too furry/too noisy/too SOMETHING so we just *had* to give him away," I don't even know if I could speak to them anymore I would be so heartbroken.

OP - I REALLY hope you are actively involving your daughter in this decision and have tried everything you possibly can do (furmination, baths, housekeeper, etc etc. Chicagojosh had some good ideas!). She is doing something immeasurable by serving overseas - I respect our troops so SO much - and she deserves to be reunited with her dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

whoa...time out! Did anyone search this person's previous posts?

*His daughter agreed months ago to rehome her! *

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...e-adoption/131404-must-give-up-our-g-s-d.html



> hello first time posting here - my daughter has a beautiful gsd and she is in the army and is stationed in the phillipines and we are watching saleen her dog.. i myself sing and i am in construction and needless to say because of this my wife and i are away a LOT .. *well we talked to my daughter and she said she would like for us to keep her cause she will always be deployed and it isin`t fair to saleen.. well she agreed with us in finding a GREAT HOME for her...* i don`t know how to put pic`s on so you`ll have to believe me when i say she`s beautiful she`s 3 years old - dosen`t bark and listen`s very good .. only problem i live on longisland n.y. well my # is 631 - 475 - 8195 and the e-mail is [email protected] thanks very much stan


So can we all get off his butt and help him instead of driving him away?

Stan...not sure if the answers to my questions are in a prior post from you or not. Could you please provide the info in this post?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

OK, no I did not know the daughter gave up the dog...but the reasoning is still way off....shedding and dirt??????
I hope they find this dog a FOREVER home!!!!


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh, sorry! I didn't know how to search someone's prior posts. 

Then yes, more information please! There is a Garden State GSD rescue I believe that is in North NJ that might be able to help.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

jax,

nope i did not read the previous thread, but i wasn't mean or rude. just offered some suggestions to overcome the shedding and dirt issues. those 2 are really not reasons to bail on a dog. i think we can all agree on that.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

How about that person whose father is looking for an unaltered GSD? Or is it already altered?


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

I agree, it is no reason/excuse to get rid of the dog... BUT if they are unhappy about the dog being there, then it would be best to rehome the dog. I really think a dog knows where it is not welcomed. I hope the best for this dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He was looking for a male, wasn't he? Worth referring him to just in case.  Can you find the link, Carole? I have to go chit chat with my boss about a job.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

How about that person whose father is looking for an unaltered GSD? Or is it already altered?

This dog is a female I think the other wanted a male???


----------



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

*thanks jax 0*

yes my daughter knows all about this - believe me we use the fumerator o.k. we`ve had her for 8 month`s and it is just not working out please don`t jump all over me - we just have to go this route it can`t be helped.. she goes after squirrels so i don`t think she`d be good with cats i posted pics a while back maybe 5 months ago we`re just not good with pic`s but believe me you won`t be sorry....


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

just trying to help the dog...bummer


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

The OP is not obligated to keep a dog, imo. This is far different than someone who buys a dog with the intent of keeping it and then realizes that it is hard work. I can't believe I'm sympathizing with a rehoming, but if the parents aren't dog people, well how does that work out? 

Post some good photos and answer the questions about the dog. You may find someone here that is willing to take her.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your daughter asked you to keep the dog, you said ok.

You complain to her about the dirty paws and hair. Being deployed, there is nothing she can do about it. She finally agrees that you should go ahead and rehome the dog. I cannot imagine that she WANTS this, but what kind of life is it for a dog who is seriously not welcome anyway? 

Frankly, I am glad that you will be rehoming the dog and going away from this site. I hope you find someone who will give this very nice girl all the love she deserves. And does not hold the dirt she is exposed to against her.

So far I have not been contacted by anyone in active service for a dog, but I can understand why rescues and breeders would refuse to sell/adopt an animal to them. 

Rehoming a dog you agreed to take on because it is untrained, too high energy, aggressive toward outside dogs or people, not getting along with people or dogs already living in the home, well I guess there will always be so many of those. But for shedding and dirt on the paws, I am flabbergasted.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Relayer said:


> The OP is not obligated to keep a dog, imo. This is far different than someone who buys a dog with the intent of keeping it and then realizes that it is hard work. I can't believe I'm sympathizing with a rehoming, but if the parents aren't dog people, well how does that work out?
> 
> Post some good photos and answer the questions about the dog. You may find someone here that is willing to take her.


he said he likes dogs and agreed to take the dog on. 

The daughter leaves her dog in good hands. Now when there is nothing she can do about it, they are going to rehome the dog. It fills me with sadness. 

Eight months is boot camp. You can put up with anything for eight months. If she asks again, you can say no, and she could make other arrangements. 

Getting a dog from a shelter, and then realizing that this is not as glamorous as it sounds and returning the dog, well it is not good. But agreeing to take on a friend or family member's dog and then rehoming it, when there is no way for that person to take charge of it again in my opinion is much harder to manage.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

You know, there is an organization called GUARDIAN ANGELS FOR SOLDIERS PETS that is fostering the pets of deployed Soldiers. IF you can't keep the dog and your daughter doesn't want you to get rid of the dog, who are you to decide to get rid of it?

Call the organization and get them some foster parents that don't mind the dirt that the brings into the house. Here is the link:
Guardian Angels for Soldiers' Pet



> Getting a dog from a shelter, and then realizing that this is not as glamorous as it sounds and returning the dog, well it is not good. But agreeing to take on a friend or family member's dog and then rehoming it, when there is no way for that person to take charge of it again in my opinion is much harder to manage.


I actually believe that it is illegal too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, it is not if she agreed to let them rehome the dog. But if she wanted to rehome the dog, she would have probably did it before being deployed. Or she would have had the OP take the dog with the intent that it be rehomed. 

Parents can be the worst about things sometimes, and she probably just did not want to hear how badly they have been put out for her and gave consent. The dog walks in dirt and tracks it in. It sheds. I wonder if this is going to cause a rift in their relationship with their daughter.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> The dog walks in dirt and tracks it in. It sheds. I wonder if this is going to cause a rift in their relationship with their daughter.


If my parents would sell my dogs I would break all ties. The trust would be gone. I just couldn't talk to them anymore. As a child it's different because the parents are the owners but when its a grown adult child and she's asking you to take care of a dog while she is deployed... really? :help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Back to the subject....

Please contact the rescues I've listed to ask if they will do a courtesy post. GSR-SP and SASRA are both in the Philadelphia area so that might be the most helpful to you. 

She's very beautiful. SylvieUS must have spoken to you at some point? The original post says she has chased cats before?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Because I just cannot read this without blowing a gasket, and I just cannot, not make a comment about it, I will quit reading this thread in the hopes that the people that have this dog listen to any good advice and the dog does not suffer the fate of so many that are simply dumped or dropped off at shelters. 

She is a beautiful dog. 

I would snatch her up in a heart beat. 

But shelters do not always have GSD people drop in on the right day, and owner turn ins are often euthanized on the same day. Yes, even in shelters that profess that they do not kill, if they do not have the space, they may.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Please contact Shepherd's Hope Rescue in Long Island for help and guidance in rehoming your dog. 

Shepherds' Hope German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you Mary Ann. I didn't get a chance to copy that link over from when you posted in the original post.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

How big is she?

A friend's mom just lost her small GSD/Husky/?? mix and is looking for another protector dog, but doesn't want anything bigger than 50 or so pounds...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

in the first post it says the dog is 65#.

WHAT A STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL DOG. i cannot imagine anyone who ever owned and loved this dog being okay with her being given away. please, please op, contact the guardian angels to see if pehaps something can be done to let your daughter have more options.


----------



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

*Heather*

Saleen is 65 pounds and 3 1/2 years old, also spayed!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She is beautiful! Surely a good home can be found.

Thank you for looking for a place for her. My parents would not have been so kind.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

How much longer is your daughter deployed? Is she wanting to keep the dog, but stuck between a rock and a hard place because you and your wife no longer want to put up with the dirt and hair?

Is she seriously interested in looking for foster placement until she returns, or just wants to rehome her at this point in time?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

*Everybody, there is an organization that is taking care of pets from deployed soldiers. She doesn't need to go into a new home. They foster the pets until the Soldiers come back. 

If she wants to keep the dog, she can. All they have to do is to submit her with Guardian Angels for Soldiers Pets. **

Please, please, please. There is always a solution and this is one. They do NOT HAVE TO GET RID OF HER!**

Simply submit the dog to GAFSP* *
Guardian Angels for Soldiers' Pet*


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Seeing where your daughter is deployed and the timeframe I can't help but think she works around my neck of the woods. If so I believe we both know when she is expected back. If this is a temporary issue and in fact your daughter is stationed in NC I could help you guys out until she returns. But if this is more of a long term decision because "she is always deployed" myself or Guardian angles would be no help.

The rescue seems like the logical place if this is time sensitive.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

They said that she is in the Phillipines right now...


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

OI! Guys, BACK OFF....this is why people post here then never come back...This man is trying to do the RIGHT THING by this dog, why don't we help him rather than point fingers and make accusations?! Did any of you -ask- him if his daughter knows and/or approves them rehoming her before jumping at him? Yes, most of us would have known to post that fact...but someone new would not.

Yes, I emailed with this gentleman after he posted the first time, got some basic info, edited and posted his pic. Some more facts...his daughter has decided to become career military. She expects to be deployed...basically for the remainder of this dogs life. Transferring dogs from duty station to duty station overseas is a nightmare, plus we don't know what her MOS is, wherever she is deployed, she might not even be on base to be with the dog most of the time, even if she took her. She _knows and approves of her parents wishing to find an excellent home for Saleen, and agrees it is best for the dog._

The parents did not get a dog, then 'abandon' it for small (to us) issues, for a long haired GSD, or for any of this, really. They are TRYING TO DO THE RIGHT THING HERE. Its obvious the mother isn't happy with the idea of this dog permanently. Saleen is young. Wouldn't we all rather see her with a family that would love and cherish this sweet, smallish, stunning girl, rather than someone who is 'just putting up with her" and might well banish her to the garage/one room/back yard if forced to keep her?

Lets not lose track of the larger picture folks....and the reason we're all here....love of the GSD.

If anyone has any questions about this girl, I do have some of her information....

Sorry everyone jumped on you Pigeon Man, please don't leave because of a few peoples negative responses. Some of us are trying hard to find a great home for your Saleen instead of pointing fingers  

Best,
Yvonne


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I don't see that everyone jumped on this person...to the contrary...I see many good suggestions..many posted by experienced rescuers with good contacts....many of which were posted the first time around...

I know I contacted Shepherds Hope the first time this was posted and they were awaiting contact.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry Pigeon man, the woman I know looking just said she doesn't want a dog over 50 lbs...

best of luck


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

There was a guy on here looking for a german shepherd, he and his fiancee have a baby. This would be his first ever shepherd, could this work? She has the bonus of being past all the puppy stage and a little more settled to have around a baby. Just a thought. Perhaps I could find his post and direct him to look here.


----------



## snide (Sep 28, 2010)

Has Saleen found a home?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I know this an old thread and this may sound harsh but if you knew that the dog was going to get dirty and shed then you shouldn't have taken the dog in the first place. Sorry but thse dogs shed and get dirty thats just lazy on your part for not wanting to have to deal with the shedding.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> thats just lazy on your part





> then you shouldn't have taken the dog in the first place.


Jessica, give the poor man a break. It was not his nor his wife's wish to ever keep the dog as their own. 



> while she is doin 8 months in the phillipines ahe e-mailed us asking if we could keep her female shepherd


They took the dog into their home to keep for their daughter until she came back from her 8 month tour of duty - a temp. solution. After the fact the daughter decided to make the military a career and it was her decision to not keep the dog. The parents were only helping their daughter out until her return but the daughter's plans changed. Why should someone who agrees to keep another person's dog for a couple of months than be forced to keep it as was never anyones intent? 

Sounds like Mom and Dad were willing to put up with the extra work and care of a dog for their daughter for a short time but not forever when daughter changed her mind.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I still think thats rather a silly reason to get rid of a dog.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Jessica, consider this. Her parents didn't want the fuss and bother of a dirty, shedding dog. When their daughter asked them to care for the dog, they could have said no right then but they didn't. Instead, they took the dog to help their daughter out and look where it got them...being judged by strangers because the situation changed.

It's moot anyway. If I remember correctly, they decided to keep the dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

paulag1955 said:


> Jessica, consider this. Her parents didn't want the fuss and bother of a dirty, shedding dog. When their daughter asked them to care for the dog, they could have said no right then but they didn't. Instead, they took the dog to help their daughter out and look where it got them...being judged by strangers because the situation changed.
> 
> It's moot anyway. If I remember correctly, they decided to keep the dog.


They did? From the other posts it seemed like they didn't. Did they hire a maid.

To the OP, I am sorry if I sounded harsh, I was cranky due to the heat yesterday(It hit 113 degrees).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

the last time this gentleman posted he was severely bashed and never came back but my impression was the dog needed to be rehomed. The story is that the daughter asked them to keep the dog while she was deployed. Then she decided to make the army her career. Discussed with parents and ok'd rehoming the dog. The wife, whether the mother or not, did not like all the hair and it was causing major problems in the house. The best decision for this dog would be rehoming.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

So where is the dog.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

On 9/15(?) I read that they decided to keep the dog as she has grown on them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Really? On what thread? I missed that!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Found it! Yay!!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/142514-why-did-she-do.html


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Good to hear! Hopefully they fixed the chewing of CDs.


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

i dont know how people get rid of their dogs.. whenever i get a call from rescue/shelter organizations about Rocky i have tear in my eyes... i really dont know how i will see him go away ... im a guy and i never cry.. but watching Rocky going away will just make me very sad and depressed


----------

